# Send Fax online in India For Free



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Guys, There is any service which sends Fax online through Internet within India for free and if possible then receive the reply in the email.

Please tell me there is any service or software which helps in sending the fax online.


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Ashras99,

Found free fax software here: http://www.v3inc.com/freecc.htm

not sure that it is exactly what you want but may be worth a try. I cannot vouch for it as I have never used it.


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

This is a simple software like all. Cant send fax online through Internet for free. I am not looking for this. I have many shareware softwares like this.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can't send a fax to another country for free using a fax machine or a dial-up modem since both would incur long distance charges. Are you saying that you haven't found an online fax service that allows you to send international faxes for free? If so, you're out of options.


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

I am in India and want to send the fax within India but if possible then send it online and for free.


----------



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

There used to be such a service, where you sent an e-mail to this site, and they would send it by fax to the recipient for free or send it by mail for free, if the recipient had no fax. The reply would be scanned and sent to you by e-mail. I, unfortunately, do not have the name of that company anymore. If you find it, please post it. If I find it, I would, of course, post it.


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

sure


----------



## declanshanag (Aug 28, 2005)

I know a cool internet fax service to send a fax online.

Its called FaxIt Nice and the rates to India and all other countries worldwide are great!

Im new here so it wont allow me to post a link to the URL :-( but its

doubleu doubleu doubleu.faxitnice.com


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Faxing costs money, I don't think anyone is doing this free any more.


----------



## ourbag (Nov 29, 2010)

ashras99 said:


> Guys, There is any service which sends Fax online through Internet within India for free and if possible then receive the reply in the email.
> 
> Please tell me there is any service or software which helps in sending the fax online.


I found a great website, in case you wish to send a fax through internet

You can try out the demo, it's instant, i hope you would love it

Website: https://superfax.in/demo


----------



## ourbag (Nov 29, 2010)

declanshanag said:


> I know a cool internet fax service to send a fax online.
> 
> Its called FaxIt Nice and the rates to India and all other countries worldwide are great!
> 
> ...


Hey!...did you try https://superfax.in/demo for sending a fax through internet?


----------

